# 2017 Cruze - Touch Screen not registering touch



## cindylewis1111 (Jun 25, 2021)

I own a 2017 Cruze - recently the touch screen has stopped registering my touch. The Infotainment system works outside of this issue - I can perform all of the functions that are accessible without using the touch screen - connecting my phone via USB and Bluetooth, switch radio stations using the physical buttons on the steering wheel and the dash, but I can't get the screen to register my touch. Because of this, I can't use a lot of the functions. Currently, I have the "Warning - safe driving" message that pops up periodically on my screen, and I can't get rid of it. Wondering if anyone has had this issue and figured out how to fix it, besides taking it in for service. 

Thanks!


----------

